# Yo



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I am a beginner when it comes to Snowboarding! I can ski but snowboarding is at the moment more fun. 

Coming home to Sweden, Stockholm for X-mas, so hoping to snowboard a bit then and hopefully get my girlfriend to try it as well =). 

Now in HK so a lot hinges on this trip to Sweden. Might make another trip late February again. Depends if I have time for that, all hinges on my study load! =)

Anyways nice to meet you guys!


----------

